# Lamb allergy but other meats fine?



## Margali (May 12, 2021)

So I spotted some lamb shoulder chops at HEB and decided to try them out. I seared them with butter, salt, and pepper. Then tossed into i stapot with carrots, potatos, mustard seed, parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme.

About an hour after eating, I wasn't feeling great and had a headache. Hubby said my hands were actually warm for once. Face is puffy and flushed. Ony new thing was the meat in the dish, normally I make it with beef.


----------



## Baymule (May 13, 2021)

A friend of mine can’t eat lamb, her throat starts closing up. She can eat goat meat, but not lamb. I don’t know why. She has lots of food allergies.


----------



## Beekissed (May 13, 2021)

Could be how the lamb was raised....grained vs grass, use of meds, etc.   

My body has a reaction to meat that's high in purines, though I don't have true gout and my doc calls it "pseudo gout", which is an auto immune inflammatory type thing.  Makes my feet and joints hurt if I eat lamb, deer, dark meat of turkey, etc.  Bummer to have, as I LOVE lamb, deer, turkey, etc.


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 13, 2021)

It's possible, though what your actually allergic to who knows. As mentioned it could be anything in the meat, or the meat itself. Most people with a "meat" allergy are just allergic to something in the meat, meaning they can't have certain classes of meat like Beekissed mentioned. So unless there are other meats that you can't eat that share a common thing (ex - red meats all have alpha-gal) then it's more likely a one off thing. I would talk to a doctor for sure though if you are  worried as the answer might not just be "don't eat lamb"


----------



## Margali (May 13, 2021)

Thanks everyone! All the info I could find appeared to say if you are allergic to one mammal meat you are allergic to all. Glad to have first / second hand accounts that contradict that.

@Beekissed Supposedly HEB natural has no antibiotics but probably grainfed. There were thick fat strips along the edges. 🤷‍♀️

@misfitmorgan I'm taste testing for my homestead meat animals! I will try lamb fron a different source before knocking sheep off the list. 😄


----------



## Beekissed (May 13, 2021)

Margali said:


> Thanks everyone! All the info I could find appeared to say if you are allergic to one mammal meat you are allergic to all. Glad to have first / second hand accounts that contradict that.
> 
> @Beekissed Supposedly HEB natural has no antibiotics but probably grainfed. There were thick fat strips along the edges. 🤷‍♀️
> 
> @misfitmorgan I'm taste testing for my homestead meat animals! I will try lamb fron a different source before knocking sheep off the list. 😄


If I had stopped eating lamb after my first taste of it, I would never have found the difference between the flavor of the woolly breeds vs hair breed.  No comparison, IMO.  

One had to be drowned in garlic to hide the strong flavor and it was swimming in grease/fat whereas my first hair lamb was fork tender, tasted like the very best venison and didn't have any strong flavor that had to be masked with a lot of spices.  It also was as lean as venison.  I was sold!  Even mutton of hair sheep has a clean flavor, whereas mutton of woolly breeds usually has to be made into sausage in order to eat it.


----------



## Baymule (May 13, 2021)

You might want to find someone raising hair sheep, grass fed, and buy some meat from them.


----------

